# Swann CCTV camera fitment, advice please??



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi fellas

Following on from my thread asking advice on CCTV cameras http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=290172
I bought a 2 camera Swann kit, for home.

Now, this may be a daft question, but- when fitting the cameras, to you feed the wiring around the brickwork to the nearest convenient hole/window frame, or drill through wall where the camera is positioned (making sure no electric cables) so no wiring is showing that could be tampered with?

I'm wondering if I could do this myself, or perhaps I should get an electrician in?

Anyone had experience fitting these?

Cheers!

Nick


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Piece of cake to fit , very easy to do yourself , You might be disapointed with the IR on them but you'll find that out later , But at least you have all the wires in place , If you want to change them 

I'm very anal about having wires/pipes showing so always try to hide them , iirc the bracket that holds the camera allows you to run the cable behind the bracket and then you can make the AV connections from the inside , I'm in a bungalow so i ran all my cables behind the fascia boards , Well hidden and 100% out of sight using the housing of the dome camera I have at the front to hide the wire , It's very easy to fit them , Just make sure you know the route you want the cables to take and then you'll make a neat job of it


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

I fit alarms and CCTV for a living. Both options you have suggested will work but it all depends on you really 

If you can drill out tho without hitting any pipes or other cables then I would probably suggest doing this because it will look 100x's better 

Then just run the cable under your carpet or floorboards if you can 

I'm guessing you have a dvr so you can record the footage?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Many thanks fellas:thumb:

Graeme, yes I bought the kit that includes the DVR and 2x cameras. Will take a look over the weekend to figure out the best position and wiring. Will have one camera overlooking front driveway/door, and one overlooking garage at rear and shed.


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Well if you need any help just message me 

I only live in warrington aswell so if things get too out of hand let me know haha


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

GraemeM said:


> Well if you need any help just message me
> 
> I only live in warrington aswell so if things get too out of hand let me know haha


Thanks very much Graeme:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Prior to fixing any cameras to my house I first did a dry fix by connected everything together (cameras, cables, DVR,TV). I then had a mate climb a ladder and hold them in place at various locations whilst I watched the TV, until I found where they gave the best view. I then screwed the cameras into place.

At the point where the camera cable connected to the main cable we used some of these conduit connectors to hide the connection, with silicone squirted into the openings to help weather proof the connections...

http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/electric...onduit/MK-20mm-Black-2-Way-Angle-Box-11348189


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I fitted this exact system for the inlaws a couple of weeks back. I was lucky with the positioning and just drilled straight through where I wanted the cameras and run the cables indoors. Really easy to fit, just depends on where you want the cameras and what's directly behind them.


----------

